# nba.com Power Rankings



## Ming_7_6 (May 6, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/features/power_rankings_sept05.html

Rockets INDEED #2 in West, despite what haters claim.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

Bulls 17th? Right. The Bulls are better than teams 13-16 on that list, and arguably better than team #12.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Lakers-right where they should be.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

STfu about the Rockets already.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Denver Nuggets and Cavs with a strong ranking.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Grizzlies 22nd? :clap: 

People are really buying into the Golden State hype. Will be nice to see how they react to teams taking them seriously.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

Why was this moved here?


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

I think this should belong on the NBA General. I think the Mods thought that this was a post to show off Rockets rank, but it should be in NBA general.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

charlotte have to be higher than atlanta :curse:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yah I don't wanna get stuck with this thread, get this junk outta here! j/k

I personally don't like power rankings. All they really show is "who's hot" and "who's not". No doubt we're a hot team right now, but I'd be hesistant to call our team the 2nd best in the West (althought I DO think we can be).

And I think Philly at 14 is too high.


----------



## Ming_7_6 (May 6, 2005)

This is as general nba topic as you can get.................


----------

